# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Mosquito boraras = boraras brigittae?

## shadowfax23

Just bought 10 boraras from M, AMK Ave 10...... when I asked him if the fishes wereboraras brigittae , owner said mosquito boraras. Paid more than $1/fish. Think I've been fleeced..... 
...........checked the forum album and looked more like the "exclamation mark" boraras which is usually selling for $0.30/fish. Any bros staying there can go down and verify?

----------


## victri

Hi,

Take a look at this thread. 
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/phpBB...hlight=boraras

There are some very nice high-res pics to help you ID the fish.

----------


## budak

I think when one is speaking Latin (which is of course exemplary) and the other English, nobody can be exactly sure which species each other is talking about.... i myself find that the moniker mosquito rasbora is being applied to any small Boraras species other than B. maculatus. It's like the case with SAEs, fake SAEs and flying foxes.... I won't say the LFS is entirely without blame (not perhaps wilfully) but I think it's simply best to be sure of what you want before you buy.

----------


## bettarism

the cheapest i saw in market is $0.10 for one..
but must buy 100 pcs..

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:1 :drool 1: 518c1a4="bettarism"]the cheapest i saw in market is $0.10 for one..
but must buy 100 pcs..[/quote:1 :drool 1: 518c1a4]

just saw a lot at TB Ben.

----------


## shadowfax23

Thanks for the consolation, support, encouragement..... will try to think that they're boraras brigittae....... maybe, they'll turn red one day.  :Laughing:

----------


## hwchoy

in good condition the _Boraras urophthalmoides_ CAN acquire an orangey/red flush on the body. I have people arguing that a tankful of reddish uroph is actually brigittae. One way to tell is by the bodyshape, uroph is much stockier.

----------


## kadios

Boraras urophthalmoides is a beautiful fish as well! You will get the kick out of it if you are able to get it to show its true colors. When I first got mine, I found it unattractive as it was pale looking. After some time of adaptation, I find it nicer than the B Brigittae(IMO). The reason being reddish fishes are nice but are considered more common colors found among fishes, whereas orange colors is more difficult to come by.

If you stay around CCK, feel free to drop by my place to take a look at them. It may change your opinion on the fish.

Just my 2 cents worth!

Cheers!

----------


## paranoid

[quote:2383170703="bettarism"]the cheapest i saw in market is $0.10 for one..
but must buy 100 pcs..[/quote:2383170703]

Hi Bettarism, 

I also saw those "mosquitos fishes" at Mermaid AMK. By the way which market, I assumed it's wet market you are talking about, did you see selling at 10 cents each? Please tell me so that I can go get a some for myself. 

Thank you.

----------


## Nicky

[quote:11ce53ed0f="hwchoy"]in good condition the _Boraras urophthalmoides_ CAN acquire an orangey/red flush on the body. I have people arguing that a tankful of reddish uroph is actually brigittae. One way to tell is by the bodyshape, uroph is much stockier.[/quote:11ce53ed0f]

How come I have a feeling that you are talking about me  :Roll Eyes:  
Yes Boraras urophthalmoides can become really red and almost look like brigittae. But the latter is always slimmer and more often than not, longer. Also in my 4ft tank of 100 pcs of the former, only some are red whereas the rest remains yellowish. So I think it has to do with the sexes that water-condition.

With the price of $0.10 per pc I question why I need brigittae.

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:54cf80b585="Nicky"]
How come I have a feeling that you are talking about me  :Roll Eyes:  
[/quote:54cf80b585]

hiak hiak hiak hiak!  :Grin:  

[quote:54cf80b585="Nicky"]
Yes Boraras urophthalmoides can become really red and almost look like brigittae. But the latter is always slimmer and more often than not, longer. Also in my 4ft tank of 100 pcs of the former, only some are red whereas the rest remains yellowish. So I think it has to do with the sexes that water-condition.

With the price of $0.10 per pc I question why I need brigittae.[/quote:54cf80b585]

absolutely, the three sunda species are longer and slimer. actually maculatus also very nice.

----------


## izzat

saw at least 5 varieties of this boraras at biotope...
but price range from 60cents to $2...

are they schooling fish? they look cute...
might wan to get about 10 of each species...

 :Grin:

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:fb498960f6="aCe^bOwleRz"]saw at least 5 varieties of this boraras at biotope...
but price range from 60cents to $2...

are they schooling fish? they look cute...
might wan to get about 10 of each species...

 :Grin: [/quote:fb498960f6]

species, not varieties. there are actually 6 species in the _Boraras_ genus but only 5 has been described and have scientitic names.

----------


## victri

Here's a pic of the 2 types I have. Boraras brigittae and Boraras urophthalmoides. Quite easy to tell them apart. Though the urop can turn very orange with reddish blush on their cheeks, they are not quite as red as the brigittae. The brigittae get really red in this ADA soil tank. In my main planted tank (lapis gravel), they don't colour up as nicely. I'm guessing it's due to the PH.


Sorry abt the poor pic.

----------


## izzat

[quote:b59923519f="victri"]Here's a pic of the 2 types I have. Boraras brigittae and Boraras urophthalmoides. Quite easy to tell them apart. Though the urop can turn very orange with reddish blush on their cheeks, they are not quite as red as the brigittae. The brigittae get really red in this ADA soil tank. In my main planted tank (lapis gravel), they don't colour up as nicely. I'm guessing it's due to the PH.


Sorry abt the poor pic. 
[/quote:b59923519f]

wa...say poor pic? wait till u see my pic...haha...blurr...

anyway i intent to put the boraras in my ADA aquasoil tank...
all my tank ada...so should not be too bad...

 :Wink:

----------


## TS168

HI, When i first start to keep boraras 6mth back? They are pale and small when i put into my tank. It show not much color for a week, but after i feed them live tubliflex worm their color show up after afew days.

But a gentle reminder, many said live food could bring disease to the fishes. 

Fish do change color due to many factor. Given a Good environment they will show their nature color.

Cheers.

----------


## stormhawk

just my 2cents worth. i've kept all the Boraras species before and nothing beats Boraras merah. IMO, even the urophthalmoides is a beautiful species. When kept in proper condition the males will show a brilliant greenish sheen to the midbody marking. you'll love the colours. simple awesome. i have some males and females in my tank and they're simply wonderful. together with my remaining Boraras micros and maculata, they're simple wonderful pets. would love to get some brigittae and merah back in the setup. in fact, i'd love to get MORE boraras. any species for that matter.  :Grin:   :Smug:  

P.S. Just another bit of info, they are small carnivores and i've seen mine try to take bites out of each other... Makes you think what else they're capable of.  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## shadowfax23

Sorry, didn't think my post would create such a stir. Had wanted to know if the fishes from M were Brigittae initially but now I know I paid many times for a cheap substitute. Please do not get me wrong that the fishes were inferior in every way. Just think that we should be cautious with our purchases when they do not use the correct names of the fishes, esp when the tank water is coloured. The rip-off hurts..... ouch!  :Knockout:

----------


## hwchoy

one of the reasons I have high-res pics posted is to help hobbyist properly identify their fish, regardless of common names. you can print the picture of the fish you want and go to the LFS to compare. Although this is not always foolproof it is better than buying by memory.

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:db1593625c="stormhawk"]P.S. Just another bit of info, they are small carnivores and i've seen mine try to take bites out of each other... Makes you think what else they're capable of.  :Roll Eyes: [/quote:db1593625c]

I'm surprised, never seen any agression from mine, all 6 species.

----------


## stormhawk

Choy, their aggression is pretty subdued compared to the barbs..  :Wink:  

Anyway, for those who don't want to make the same mistake, here's some simple tips for recognising a uropthalmoides from a brigittae.

Uropthalmoides - body base colour silver grey with not much reddish highlights. body more stocky and shorter in length i think and they have the distinct exclamation marking on the body. in specimens kept in proper conditions, the marking will give off a brilliant greenish sheen rather than just black colouration.

Brigittae - body base colour dark wine red with intensity differing from fish to fish. more thinner bodied and longer in length. have distinct black markings at the base of their fins, especially the dorsal. exclamation marking exists but is more of a deeper black colour.

----------


## hwchoy

I find that the colour of the stripe, especially for the uroph is possibly a variant in the population. I have entire school and some have black stripe while others have greenish/bluish stripe.

----------


## budak

I must take issue with you seeing B. uropthalmoides as a "cheap substitute." Some of my favourite fishes are cheap stuff, including cherry barbs, B. maculatus, pygmy gouramis, kuhli loaches, any rasbora and of course B. uroph. The linking of market value with a species' worth is something rather distressing.... (I would be most happy to adopt your urophs if you deem them unattractive...) 

But the bottomline is: Know your fishes, and no LFS can pull the wool over your eyes (whether on purpose or not). Better there be one fool than two.

----------


## shadowfax23

Hey, don't be so sensitive... What I mean by "cheap substitute" is just referring it in terms of pricing only...... If not, I would have used "inferior substitute". Don't get so worked up alright?

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:5ea23491b4="shadowfax23"]Hey, don't be so sensitive... What I mean by "cheap substitute" is just referring it in terms of pricing only...... If not, I would have used "inferior substitute". Don't get so worked up alright?[/quote:5ea23491b4]

yah I know what you mean :P 

just bought some so called _Boraras_ sp. today (not the same as those from Southern Thailand) which looks like big fat _B. maculatus_. Think I paid a bit more than maculatus prices, and for all you know it could just be big far maculatus. But hey, looks interesting and I don't care if I paid more.

----------


## rocketshrimp

Hi shadowfax,
I just bought 10 borars brigette at $15 from biotope...so, if the ones in mermaid are the same, I don't think you have been fleeced.. can't find the 10cents one for sure. 

hwchoy,
where is tb ben?? I walked around the area around lim liat road but couldn't find any fish shop.

----------


## hwchoy

TB Ben moved to the same block as Keong Seong liaoz!

----------


## kuching

I hope I can find Boraras in Sarawak.....but no matter how i find,still can't find it. I got 2 choice...1 is come to S'pore &amp; buy that fish or go to Kalimantan to catch the wild 1.

----------


## Kross

Hi Victri,

Really nice boraras! Especially the B.brigette. Hey guys, besides Biotope, any other lfs have B.brigette?  :Huh?:

----------


## ZaZ

[quote:acf646e50a="kuching"]I hope I can find Boraras in Sarawak.....but no matter how i find,still can't find it. I got 2 choice...1 is come to S'pore &amp; buy that fish or go to Kalimantan to catch the wild 1.[/quote:acf646e50a]

No boraras but can get R axelrodi. Right? That's one in my wish-list.

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:30954ae541="ZaZ"][quote:30954ae541="kuching"]I hope I can find Boraras in Sarawak.....but no matter how i find,still can't find it. I got 2 choice...1 is come to S'pore &amp; buy that fish or go to Kalimantan to catch the wild 1.[/quote:30954ae541]

No boraras but can get R axelrodi. Right? That's one in my wish-list.[/quote:30954ae541]

Not _R. axelrodi_, they're in their own genus _Sundadanio_.

----------


## ZaZ

Sundadanio ... no wander I felt uneasy when I typed the letter "R". Thanks.

----------


## kuching

[quote:a91d04900a="ZaZ"][quote:a91d04900a="kuching"]I hope I can find Boraras in Sarawak.....but no matter how i find,still can't find it. I got 2 choice...1 is come to S'pore &amp; buy that fish or go to Kalimantan to catch the wild 1.[/quote:a91d04900a]

No boraras but can get R axelrodi. Right? That's one in my wish-list.[/quote:a91d04900a]

I'm looking for blue variant f S.axelrodi.....in Sarawak....but still can't find it....damn.

This 1 ,i also need to come to S'pore to buy...or again ,goto Kalimantan to catch my own 1.

----------


## stormhawk

Was down at CS yesterday. Got myself some cute Boraras merah and true Boraras brigittae. Really small fellas but worth every cent I paid. Now I've got micros, merah, brigittae, urophthalmoides. Just missing maculatus and sp. Hmm.. now where shall I find these.  :Roll Eyes:  Not going to take pics since Choy's already got some beautiful pictures of these buggers.

kuching, I saw some nice Sundadanio axelrodi.. "blue" variant with FEMALES.  :Grin:

----------


## kuching

[quote:c7bbf99ae1="stormhawk"]Was down at CS yesterday. Got myself some cute Boraras merah and true Boraras brigittae. Really small fellas but worth every cent I paid. Now I've got micros, merah, brigittae, urophthalmoides. Just missing maculatus and sp. Hmm.. now where shall I find these.  :Roll Eyes:  Not going to take pics since Choy's already got some beautiful pictures of these buggers.

kuching, I saw some nice Sundadanio axelrodi.. "blue" variant with FEMALES.  :Grin: [/quote:c7bbf99ae1]

Really?!!I hope they still got the stock when i step on the "land of lion"....alamak....got to fly so far to get that fish.

----------


## MrTree

Many _Boraras urophthalmoides_ were caught from _Betta splendens_ biotope.

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:22b89be4db="stormhawk"]Was down at CS yesterday. Got myself some cute Boraras merah and true Boraras brigittae. Really small fellas but worth every cent I paid. Now I've got micros, merah, brigittae, urophthalmoides. Just missing maculatus and sp. Hmm.. now where shall I find these.  :Roll Eyes:  Not going to take pics since Choy's already got some beautiful pictures of these buggers.

kuching, I saw some nice Sundadanio axelrodi.. "blue" variant with FEMALES.  :Grin: [/quote:22b89be4db]

biotope got a lot of maculatus. I am looking for micros though, where got?

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:eff :drool 2: 9b7c4="stormhawk"]kuching, I saw some nice Sundadanio axelrodi.. "blue" variant with FEMALES.  :Grin: [/quote:eff :drool 2: 9b7c4]

I looking for _Sundadanio axelrodi_ var. green.

----------


## ZaZ

So Mike, which variant Did you get from Sarawak?

----------


## kuching

[quote:9ac0df574d="ZaZ"]So Mike, which variant Did you get from Sarawak?[/quote:9ac0df574d]

According to my info.,Sarawak S.axelrodi is blue variant (my MOST WANTED FISH)....but i searched for more than half year still can't find one...only found the light yellow variant. The worst, none of them can survive in my new tank...I think the water condition is still unstable for those sensitive fish.(another heartbreak)....The only solution:FLY to S'pore &amp; buy as many as i can....

----------


## kuching

[quote:1a5f49e94b="hwchoy"][quote:1a5f49e94b="stormhawk"]kuching, I saw some nice Sundadanio axelrodi.. "blue" variant with FEMALES.  :Grin: [/quote:1a5f49e94b]

I looking for _Sundadanio axelrodi_ var. green.[/quote:1a5f49e94b]

According to another source of info.....this variant can be found in Kalimantan barat....but i think Bantan 1 is much prettier!

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:0fe88c24fc="kuching"][quote:0fe88c24fc="ZaZ"]So Mike, which variant Did you get from Sarawak?[/quote:0fe88c24fc]

According to my info.,Sarawak S.axelrodi is blue variant (my MOST WANTED FISH)....but i searched for more than half year still can't find one...only found the light yellow variant. The worst, none of them can survive in my new tank...I think the water condition is still unstable for those sensitive fish.(another heartbreak)....The only solution:FLY to S'pore &amp; buy as many as i can....[/quote:0fe88c24fc]

down here blue variant very common (when they're in) but also have red (is this the "light yellow" you referring to?) but I have never seen the green myself although I was though it came in once. I have not even seen a picture before, not even on RVA.

----------


## stormhawk

Choy, none available for the micros. My micros are the survivors from an original 20 that I bought from Biotope more than a year ago. These are micros from Nakhon Sakhon. The brigittae and merah were new additions from my recent visit to CS. Very beautiful little fellas. I should be adding the sp. Thailand very soon.  :Grin: 

Just one problem.. Now where shall I find maculatus at a low price??  :Roll Eyes:  Seems there's no new imports of this species at this moment.

----------


## kuching

Wow...i'm so admire u guys lah...can buy so many wild fish in S'pore...here in my hometown.....nobody really interested in wild fish...they thought wild fish r from longkang 1....

----------


## kuching

[quote:70cf34ef5e="hwchoy"][quote:70cf34ef5e="kuching"][quote:70cf34ef5e="ZaZ"]So Mike, which variant Did you get from Sarawak?[/quote:70cf34ef5e]

According to my info.,Sarawak S.axelrodi is blue variant (my MOST WANTED FISH)....but i searched for more than half year still can't find one...only found the light yellow variant. The worst, none of them can survive in my new tank...I think the water condition is still unstable for those sensitive fish.(another heartbreak)....The only solution:FLY to S'pore &amp; buy as many as i can....[/quote:70cf34ef5e]

down here blue variant very common (when they're in) but also have red (is this the "light yellow" you referring to?) but I have never seen the green myself although I was though it came in once. I have not even seen a picture before, not even on RVA.[/quote:70cf34ef5e]

I have seen the pix of red variant.....but the 1 i found...I think its really yellow...see for yourself:

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:37e863d7e3="kuching"]
I have seen the pix of red variant.....but the 1 i found...I think its really yellow...see for yourself:



[/quote:37e863d7e3]

The first pic looks like the red, they vary from yellowish to orangey to red depending on condition. I have a small group previously in a 1ft cube and they suddenly decided to colour-up and became quite red, I thought they were wanting to make the whooppee.

the second pic I can't really see, looks like one of those "platinum" version of tetras. sekali got platnum sundadanio hor? sure sell for $10 each  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:fce6307add="kuching"]Wow...i'm so admire u guys lah...can buy so many wild fish in S'pore...here in my hometown.....nobody really interested in wild fish...they thought wild fish r from longkang 1....[/quote:fce6307add]

what you mean? wild fishes of course come from longkang mah  :Laughing:

----------


## kuching

[quote:e :drool 1: 6cf6b77="hwchoy"][quote:e :drool 1: 6cf6b77="kuching"]Wow...i'm so admire u guys lah...can buy so many wild fish in S'pore...here in my hometown.....nobody really interested in wild fish...they thought wild fish r from longkang 1....[/quote:e :drool 1: 6cf6b77]

what you mean? wild fishes of course come from longkang mah  :Laughing: [/quote:e :drool 1: 6cf6b77]

flower horn,red parrot,arowana &amp; goldfish...all from fish farm 1...&amp; u only can find those fish in the LFS of Kuching...c thats why i become a longkang fish collector!No choice man!

Ya...looks like platinum....but sorry man...the stock is too low in that longkang....the very last time i goto that longkang ...only 1 left &amp; that only 1 was "bullied" by my lemon tetra &amp; found dead on the following day....ALAMAK!

----------


## ZaZ

[quote:0824bcdf3c="kuching"]Wow...i'm so admire u guys lah...can buy so many wild fish in S'pore.[/quote:0824bcdf3c]

80% of my betta spp came through S'pore. That include persephone, a Malaysian spp. 
The last time I saw B brigittae in KL was August 2003. Maculatus, last seen .... early last year in Terengganu.

----------


## kuching

[quote:3e0ffbf2fb="ZaZ"][quote:3e0ffbf2fb="kuching"]Wow...i'm so admire u guys lah...can buy so many wild fish in S'pore.[/quote:3e0ffbf2fb]

80% of my betta spp came through S'pore. That include persephone, a Malaysian spp. 
The last time I saw B brigittae in KL was August 2003. Maculatus, last seen .... early last year in Terengganu.[/quote:3e0ffbf2fb]

All ur fish fr the fish shop....u r not collect fish fr longkang?

----------


## kuching

sometimes i have to be very "thick face" to catch fish at longkang....the kampung boy will laugh at me....."that uncle still like kid,catch fish at longkang!" ......wow...i have been laughed by so many people for collecting fish....before I met Mr Tree &amp; his friends...I thought my cousin &amp; i r something wrong.....goto catch fish at longkang...but now,i know i still got a lot of friends out there sharing the same hobby!

----------


## stormhawk

Kuching, the 2nd pic is possibly the blue form of the axelrodi. It has that sheen at the belly area. Sometimes they don't show alot of colour unless they're kept in proper conditions. I wanted to get a pair from the shop but it so happens they'll chase after my Boraras and try to nip them.

----------


## prec

just got myself brittagae from y618 at 12 for $4. quite cheap. true brittagae. i know eco has the rest of the dwarf rasbora collections.

----------


## MrTree

[quote:738cfeba1c="hwchoy"]
the second pic I can't really see, looks like one of those "platinum" version of tetras. sekali got platnum sundadanio hor? sure sell for $10 each  :Roll Eyes: [/quote:738cfeba1c]

Reflection lah. 

I am waiting to see the other 3 variations man.  :Razz:

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:8b04c9de1e="prec"]just got myself brittagae from y618 at 12 for $4. quite cheap. true brittagae. i know eco has the rest of the dwarf rasbora collections.[/quote:8b04c9de1e]

too cheap for brigittae, very possibly urophthalmoides unless you are very sure of your competency to identify.

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:339d8 :drool 1: 72c="MrTree"][quote:339d8 :drool 1: 72c="hwchoy"]
the second pic I can't really see, looks like one of those "platinum" version of tetras. sekali got platnum sundadanio hor? sure sell for $10 each  :Roll Eyes: [/quote:339d8 :drool 1: 72c]

Reflection lah. 

I am waiting to see the other 3 variations man.  :Razz: [/quote:339d8 :drool 1: 72c]

what *3* variation? you have seen blue and red, I have not seen green. is there others?

----------


## kuching

I think the Bintan one is different variant too....got a red line on the lateral line!

My 1 is not blue variant...the sheen belly is just the reflection from the sunlight....

I hope i can bring back all those boraras &amp; s.axelrodi once i come to S'pore to buy all those fish.

----------


## ZaZ

> All ur fish fr the fish shop....u r not collect fish fr longkang?


The brigittae(s) were from AI, Subang. The maculatus(s) were from a swamp here in Terengganu. Mr Tree was at this very place before but none seen.

----------


## kuching

Michael Schluter got the pix of green variant.....note ; "grun" = "green"...German word.

The link:

http://www.weichwasserfische.de/Barben.htm

----------


## kuching

[quote:88b30a990a="ZaZ"]


> All ur fish fr the fish shop....u r not collect fish fr longkang?


The brigittae(s) were from AI, Subang. The maculatus(s) were from a swamp here in Terengganu. Mr Tree was at this very place before but none seen.[/quote]

When i come to west M'sia,i'll find those boraras....they r too cute...&amp; yet i still can't find them in my hometown.

----------


## MrTree

This one can be found in Singapore already  :Razz:  

Go there and see but don't try to catch. Buy from shop easier.

----------


## kuching

Yup....buy from fish shop...better than being caught by the authority for catching the fish in protected area.....I''ve been to those reservoir of S'pore....saw people fishing!!!

----------


## stormhawk

[quote:9fc392a867="MrTree"]This one can be found in Singapore already  :Razz:  

Go there and see but don't try to catch. Buy from shop easier.[/quote:9fc392a867]

You referring to maculatus? Even they are hard to come by these days.

Michael, it is possible that by the time you do get here, all the Boraras would have sold out with the exception of the urophthalmoides, which is somewhat very abundant in the local trade. If I'm not wrong there's a farm that sells them at $10 for a 100 pieces. More than enough urophthalmoides for any rasbora nut. If you're coming anytime soon, there's a tankful of the Sri Lankan Fire Rasbora aka _Rasboroides vaterifloris_ available for your taking. I have 3 and that's enough for me.

The only Boraras that I really want would be more micros. I have only females. Lost the last 2 males to some unknown circumstances. When I got these, only 2 out of the 20 were males. Now I'm down to just 4 or 5 of the micros. Need to catch one out for a photo shoot but they very smart keep hiding at the vallisneria and crypts..  :Knockout: 

Today I'll go to Eco and get some of the sp. "Thailand" to add to my collection of the brigittae, micros, urophthalmoides and merah.  :Grin:

----------


## kuching

Wow....SG LFS got so many fish to buy.....i think i'll ship all those fish back in one big cargo container!!!Ha!ha!

I'll be very busy then...if i come...but not so soon.

----------


## stormhawk

Plan your trip first loh. Leave me a msg and I'll try and scout around for the fish you want. No guarantees whether they'll be there when you do get here. Popular species always sold out very quickly.

----------


## MrTree

Kuching, you will get everything you want in one place.  :Razz:

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:7714a85501="MrTree"]Kuching, you will get everything you want in one place.  :Razz: [/quote:7714a85501]

that's true, just go to MrTree's house  :Laughing:

----------


## MrTree

My house?? I only have a pair of sp "Mahachai" and the african eel plus a few yamato shrimps now! By tomorrow, only the mahachai will remain!

:P

----------


## hwchoy

what elephant eel? what will happen to it?

----------


## MrTree

Giving away tomorrow morning. 
No more fish!!! No more hobby!  :Grin:

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:8b23bc782b="MrTree"]Giving away tomorrow morning. 
No more fish!!! No more hobby!  :Grin: [/quote:8b23bc782b]

have seen some eels in LFS but don't dare to buy, even for photoshoot, nowhere to keep them without them eating the rest of the fishes.

you got take pics anot hur?

----------


## MrTree

Will try tonight.

----------


## kuching

Then....where i can find a lot of fish....since Mr Tree is given away all his fish?? Choy's house? or stormhawk house?

----------


## stormhawk

Michael, IF I still have some fish available I'll pass them to you. Just bought about 30 pieces of Boraras sp. "Thailand" plus about 15 pieces of Boraras maculatus.

Now I've got 10 urophthalmoides, 5 brigittae, 5 merah, 4 micros, 15 maculatus and 30 sp. "Thailand".  :Grin:  finally my Boraras collection is complete. Now to get myself some kubotais and hopefully somphongsi if I see any..  :Smile:  

Urophthalmoides very common locally. Shouldn't be a problem to get you alot in a good quantity. Don't worry about the rest they can be ordered in advance.  :Wink:

----------


## MrTree

[quote:b5ec6fc616="kuching"]Then....where i can find a lot of fish....since Mr Tree is given away all his fish?? Choy's house? or stormhawk house?[/quote:b5ec6fc616]

My fish, I only give to 3 guys. One fella is super good in keeping fish, another fella good in killing them(haha), last one is simplyt because very convenient to pass fish to him. :P

----------


## kuching

Wow....it is sad that i got no chance to see Mr tree tank....real 1,not pix lah.

Stormhawk....thanks for ur offer....i think i can get some fish from some people for free.....unless they don't have,then i will ask from u ......thanks...but still i am trying to control myself not bringing back every fish i never seen before.

----------


## MrTree

I think you cannot bring too much also. I was told that I cannot hand carry fish from Singapore to Malaysia when I passed the custom. Somehow I talk talk then the fella didn't take the fish away. 

One place you grab everything for free.  :Razz:

----------


## hwchoy

myabe MrTree bring you to see fish farm and "special fish place" :P

----------


## kuching

then better take as many pix as possible when i visiting the fish farm....since the custom may stop me from bringing fish back to M'sia.Yup.....i'm sure there is a place where i can get diff. fish from Asia for free(u don't tell me i also know lah).....too bad leh....i don't dare to bring too many fish back....not good in dealing with those custom officers.

----------


## anaconda

Need some help here with the Axelrodi. What do you feed it?

I bought 5 blue and 5 red Axelrodi from Ben 2 weeks ago. Now there is only 3 left !!! Just notice that when I rescape and clear up my jungle of Lobelia.

I notice they are not feeding on the floating food nor the sinking pellets.

Tried feeding them frozen brine shrimp or daphni. They bite and then spit it out. All the food I feed them. They swim mid level dont come up to the surface for food nor go down to gravel either. My other boraras are all okay with the floating food and pellets

----------


## hwchoy

they don't require any special condition. what's good for boraras is good enough for them. I'd say you fish are just settling in. In my experience with them I have usually lost a small portion upon introduction, once they are settled those that survive will usually go on for a very long time.

----------


## anaconda

okay..thanks for the info , hwchoy

Are they suppose to be mid level fishes? The remaining 3 seem to be swimming at mid level

My briggette and maculatus are patrolling the surface, my urophthalmoides are schooling with my pygmy cories hiding at the bottom amongst the thick vegetation

----------


## hwchoy

yeah they pretty much swim around the middle.

----------


## Kross

what do u feed the brigittae with?

----------


## hwchoy

just flakes. don't overfeed they don't eat a lot given their size.

----------

